# Pier and Surf Take a Kid Fishing Day



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

It's July 31st, grab a kid and take them Fishing.

Details on the Open Forum.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings Wilber!

But do you have to bring them back?


----------

